# Morgoth and Beren's Silmaril



## typhoonikan (Mar 15, 2009)

I am on my first time reading The Silmarillion. I am almost finished with two chapters left. But a question that I keep asking myself is, unless I have missed a small dialogue somewhere- Why was Morgoth not enraged when he discovered a silmaril was missing from his crown? With his previous actions through the book, it would be typical of him to storm out of Angband and wreak havoc on Men and Elves to retrieve it.

Did I miss that part?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 15, 2009)

Off the top of my head, I would say Morgoth was not ready for an assault on Doriath (assuming he knew who stole the Silmaril), and he was not so far gone to abandon wisdom and prudence altogether.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 15, 2009)

That's quite the insightful question for your first post typhoonikan.



> _The Silmarillion: Quenta Silmarillion (The History of the Silmarils) - Chapter XIX: Of Beren and Lúthien_
> 
> *Then they *[Thorondor and his vassals] *lifted up Lúthien and Beren from the earth, and bore them aloft into the clouds. Below them suddenly thunder rolled, lightnings leaped upward, and the mountains quaked. Fire and smoke belched from Thangorodrim, and flaming bolts were hurled far abroad, falling ruinous upon the lands; and the Noldor in Hithlum trembled.*


 
It appears that Morgoth may not just have been mad; but livid, furious...

The second part of your question is a little difficult to explain within the confines of _The Silmarillion._



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - Myths Transformed: VII (iii)_
> 
> *The war *[the War of Wrath] *was successful, and ruin was limited to the small (if beautiful) region of Beleriand. Morgoth was thus actually made captive in physical form, and in that form taken as a mere criminal to Aman and delivered to Námo Mandos as judge - and executioner. He was judged, and eventually taken out of the Blessed Realm and executed: that is killed like one of the Incarnates. It was then made plain (though it must have been understood beforehand by Manwë and Námo) that, though he had 'disseminated' his power (his evil and possessive and rebellious will) far and wide into the matter of Arda, he had lost direct control of this, and all that 'he', as a surviving remnant of integral being, retained as 'himself' and under control was the terribly shrunken and reduced spirit that inhabited his self-imposed (but now beloved) body.*
> 
> ...


 
To manifest a firm stranglehold over Arda, Melkor was compelled to disperse his own being into the flesh of Arda - the Earth itself. This is how the Orcs are wrought into being through the adulteration, corruption and perversion of Elves, and perhaps even Men. Melkor then devises Dragons and Wolves, such as Carcaroth, as agents of his will to do his bidding. Through the squandering of his own being into his thralls Melkor becomes physically bound to Arda and cannot assume the natural form of the Ainur. He eventually becomes imprisoned in the flesh he clothed himself in. As a result Melkor can be slain; he knows this and is deftly afraid of it. This is why he wages war through his slaves, and why he is always devising newer and more terrible devices to achieve his own ends. We see many examples in _The Silmarillion _itself:



> _The Silmarillion: Quenta Silmarillion (The History of the Silmarils) - Chapter IX: Of the Flight of the Noldor_
> 
> *But Ungoliant had grown great, and he less by the power that had gone out of him...*
> 
> ...


 
As can be seen, there's a myriad of instances where there are descriptions of Morgoth expending his own inherent being into the spirits and the flesh of his agents. This is why the battle with Fingolfin is the last time that Morgoth came personally to battle:



> _The Silmarillion: Quenta Silmarillion (The History of the Silmarils) - Chapter XIX: Of Beren and Lúthien_
> 
> *Thus he *[Fingolfin] *came alone to Angband's gates, and he sounded his horn, and smote once more upon the brazen doors, and challenged Morgoth to come forth in single combat. And Morgoth came.*
> 
> *That was the last time in those wars that he passed the doors of his stronghold, and it is said that he took not the challenge willingly; for though his might was greatest of all things in the world, alone of the Valar he knew fear.*


 
Short answer: Morgoth was afraid of being slain. And his fears were justified. This is why Carcaroth, being filled with the spirit and power of Morgoth, assumably retrieved the Silmaril for Morgoth; but the Silmaril seared the flesh of Carcaroth and sent him insane.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## typhoonikan (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for your awesome replies!
Very insightful and informative.
Much appreciated!


----------

